# Missing Out



## Tamera (Apr 18, 2004)

Ok everyone I hate having this so called IBS like everyone here. It really sucks. Also a lot of people don't really understand me they must think I'm really weird. A lot of people don't know about my IBS except for my family and some of my really close friends. I know they still don't understand though because they don't know what I go through unless they were in my shoes. I also miss out on a lot of guys because of this. The guys I talk to get mad at me they must think I'm just playing games with them. I have a lot of insecurities and I don't want to start a new relationship because I don't think the guy would be able to handle it and plus I don't know if I would ever get the guts to tell a guy I'm going out with that I have this. It's just so embarassing and is really affecting my life in many ways. I'm miserable please help me.


----------



## rarr (Nov 2, 2003)

oh wow. I feel the EXACT same way as you. and it can make life so depressing. I don't really have much to say help wise, but just know that you're not the only one and that I feel the same way. feel free to message me anytime for a friend to talk to about anything! my biggest fear is w/ starting new relationships and dating...eating out makes me run in the other direction and I turn down so many dates...it hurts to do that too b/c then I feel bad about not being "normal" and able to just go with flow. I'm working on not being so miserable about it all and figuring out how to make the best of everything life has to offer. so far I have some really good weeks and some down ones, but overall things have improved and I am starting to go out more and see ppl that I had pushed away in the past. everyday is a bit of a struggle, but we can do it.I believe in us.


----------



## Brit007 (Nov 23, 2004)

yeah I feel y'all. I dont get to hang out as much as I used to with my friends. I'm afraid to go on trips on the weekend and I cant even go to church hardly anymore because my stomach keeps making sounds and it is embarrassing. I also like a guy, but I just dont feel as attractive as I used to before my probs worsened... it really sucks. I want my life back.


----------



## Gassylassy (May 28, 2004)

hey, I completey get it. I'm the same, I hate it! I miss out on so much stuff. I just want to be able to go out with my friends and be able to do all the same things they can do. only my family and a few really close friends know about it. even thoough it doesn't affect how I look, it definitely changes how I feel in public, it feels like I have a giant label, saying I'm different even thoughI'm not. I'm sorry I can't be of any help, but at least you know your not alone.Feel free to message me anytime.


----------



## MissKerryLeeAnne (Jan 13, 2005)

Hey, I am so new to this IBS, it really does suck, especially when I'm an outgoing social person. I spend alot of time at home, I can't work and my new boyfriend doesn't understand and thinks that I just use IBS for an excuse to not see him. And alot of my friends think that i should just go out with them anyways, they don't understand how embarrasing this gets, or that sometimes I'm in so much pain that i'm bent over, groaning. Yes, i would love to do that in public, making a scene and then run to the washroom, as my stomach is making a hideous gurgling sound. Well anyways I feel like crying alot but I guess then I think that if my friends, or boyfriend can't understand, I'll forgive them, it's not their fault they're so naive. To some of them it just looks like we just feel a little under the weather i guess. Anyway, chin up.


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

hang on a minute!!! our ibs is a pain in the butt but dont put your life on hold for it, trust me i been there!Theres no reason you cant get a good man with ibs, just be straight with people from the begining, i told my boyfriend when we were friends as like many of you i didnt want to trick him into going out with someone who had some problems with food and such! Everyone i know friends, good friends, my boyfriends, his family and my own know. there is no shame in having ibs its not our choice to go through what we have to but its no reason too suffer and have no life! those people who choose not too try to understand or think what we have is chatching are a waste of space and you should be glad that you find these people before they influence your life!sorry about this rant but i know and see where you people are coming from, i remember the same thoughts going through my head... i wish someone had told me what im telling you... dont let it rule you, fight ibs with everything you have! we have a right to live as normal as we can







trust me folks there is light after dark!!! you cang et good men and women who understand and are supportive, good lookers too, my fella rates 9.6 on hotornot and somedays i wonder why he even puts up with what i put him through... there are good people in this world remeber it


----------



## rarr (Nov 2, 2003)

aww...thanks so much for the post Kate. We need posts like that..b/c this IBS business can take a toll on us and it gets so hard sometimes and just seems so unfair. the assurance that life goes on and things will and can work out...helps a lot.Thank you, much appreciated!


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

pleasure







sometimes its just hard to see the light at the end of the tunnel i remember being there and thinking when will it end but it does... we survive and we cope


----------



## MissKerryLeeAnne (Jan 13, 2005)

yeah thanks, you definately make me feel like i can get through this. And you put everything into perspective for me, as i'm sure you have for lots others.


----------



## Gassylassy (May 28, 2004)

Thanks Kate. I know life does go on, but its hard sometimes to see the "light" I'm not as bad as I used to be, and occasionally I do get to go out, but I still feel like a rant every now and then, like I'm sure so many others do also.


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

yeah i know







we just got keep going.. i know its hard i remeber, and i still get them dodgy days too







just we can keep each other a float


----------

